# Crazy cultures!



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I thought it'd be fun if folks posted pics of really booming cultures... Ill start it off.


Turkish Glyders


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Thats why I love Gliders!!!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What media do you use?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> What media do you use?


I make my own.


C'mon, let's see some cultures...any kind...just CRAZY ones though!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Striking! Do you have a secret formula? Any special recipe?


----------



## Holdway (Jan 26, 2015)

Do the glyders always produce that good?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> Striking! Do you have a secret formula? Any special recipe?


I do use something a little different...lol, I guess it's a secret...let's just say ingredients that retain moisture are good 




Holdway said:


> Do the glyders always produce that good?


Gliders and Mel's. Seems like hydei are hit and miss every other cycle.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

With addition of pollen (my "secret" ingredient), my cultures are crazy too, but not like yours. No problem with moisture.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

jdooley195 said:


> Gliders and Mel's. Seems like hydei are hit and miss every other cycle.


I guess these golden hydei will be a hit!



Come on...some one post something!


----------



## k5MOW (Jun 19, 2015)

Here is a picture of mine. 









Roger


----------



## robthefrogman (Jul 19, 2014)

I would hate to drop that culture have it open and get those Turkish Glyders all over the place... I hate spilling flies but with that many ..OMG......LOL 

Nice  do you sprinkle any yeast on those?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

robthefrogman said:


> I would hate to drop that culture have it open and get those Turkish Glyders all over the place... I hate spilling flies but with that many ..OMG......LOL
> 
> Nice  do you sprinkle any yeast on those?


Haha, ya, I'd say once a month I spill about an inch worth of those bastards! Its amazing how lucky I get though as I drop the cup quite often. But when it really spills I don't mess around, I get the vacuum in a hurry!

No, I don't use yeast at all anymore for any of my flies. Hasn't made any kind of difference.


----------



## chamsRawesome (May 14, 2014)

hahahah Yeah what is your magic recipe?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Blast from the past! Kinda makes me wanna use filters again!


----------

